# Scents



## predator14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*

I use decoys when i call and i was wondering if anyone used scents like fox rabbit anything like that and how do they work i wanna try em and see just wanted to see what you guys think *


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

When needed, I use rabbit and coyote urine sprayed in a mist for coyotes heading downwind.....It works.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

When i set up especially after a rain i like to use rabbit urine scent to help cover the downwind side of my setup.. i use this with a cottontail distress sound.. i just hope it makes the coyotes think its a real rabbit..


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

cotton balls in an old 35mm film container with a few drops of coyote urine. when you get to your stand just uncap and place where you want them. 
it makes it a bit cleaner. 
deano


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Let me say this before you get the wrong idea Predator14. You are NOT going to hide the human smell from a coyote, it simply can't be done.

You can confuse the coyote by using smells it can relate to, like a rabbit or another coyote. 
When you attempt to trick or confuse the coyote with urine, it's best done in a mist form that well carry right to the coyotes noise.

Just don't want you to get the wrong idea that you can hide the human smell from a coyote...........Only trying to help, Good luck


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

well said Danny.
xdeano


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

agreed danny... will confuse them a little, but not take the human factor out of it. they can still pick it out.

i usually use fox and bobcat urine. that way the fox and cats won't be frightened by the coyote smell as much. at least that is my hope.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Danny has it right...you can't hide the human scent from a coyote.

If you watch Rich Higgin's video "Up Close and Personal" you will see that he uses misting a lot. I think that is what Danny was talking about. Spraying a mix of different scents downwind. When the coyote gets a snoutfull of that they get confused and it may give you a few more seconds to get a shot before they wind you.

My personal preference is I like to travel as light as possible so besides my gun and calls I usually don't bring anything else except maybe a decoy once in a while. So basically I don't use scents.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

I've used Fox and Coyote urine.. and the tried and ture Ode'da skunk... misting and the cotton ball thing... And have used scent killer.. I know it wont rid you of your smell.. but i think it helps a little to try and tone it down a lil'


----------



## predator14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*

i know nothing can take the human smell all the way out i understand that im just looking for a lil more Iceing on the cake you know a little something extra that helps out lol to get any edge i can but i do go as far as using sent blocker and things like that to help 
:sniper: *


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

scent killer is a must.. i think everyone hear sprays down before going out.. you have to.. but as an extra i like to spray some rabbit urine.. while coyote hunting i had a mother rabbit come up to me within 10 feet and had deer standing 20 feet from me on the same day.. yet no coyotes.. so my scent was fairly controlled.. and apparently the rabbit smell was working for that rabbit to come and just stare at the rabbit in distress call lol..


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

When I am calling my partner and I set up hoping to get a shot at the coyote before it circles downwind. We are very methodical about setting up and playing the wind correctly. But, as in life, things don't always go as planned and the coyote sneaks around you.

I may utilize scents and scent blocks eventually but for now I am using my method.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

you go ahead and use your method without scent control, because I use scent control and cover ANDDDD watch the wind and set-up appropriately to get them before they circle downwind. I've used three methods, you've used one. Hmm.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Awww good old Higgins, yeah I know the young man. I never seen his video, but I can tell you how he found out about misting. 
It was an old trick the CVCA members used years ago in contest hunts, they would spray rabbit urine in the air when they seen a coyote heading downwind. 
Now coyote urine is added to try and make the coyote think another coyote is beating him to lunch. 
Think about it, we can make the sounds that coyotes like to hear. We have some outstanding camo to trick the coyotes eyes. Now we have his nose confused.....Poor coyotes lol

PS Fingerz42, 
Lets hear about your three methods, It may help others. Setting up right helps alot in day hunting, setting up right is not as important at night. 
Scent control sucks for coyote hunting. Why use it if you kill them before they get downwind? They are not going to smell you if they are dead, right? Many times a coyote well go downwind without stopping, especally at night. 
That's when misting comes in handy, it well stop the coyote long enough for a shot or it may come jump in your lap after getting a wiff.

It's no big thing, people can hunt the way they want. Only passing on other ideas that have worked in the past. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

fingerz42

I am not trying to knock your way of hunting. But a fellow has to draw the line somewhere concerning one's pocketbook. I could buy the best rifle, have the most expensive scope, all the calls, top of the line camo, the newest sounds on the foxpro, etc. But I also have to save some cash for fuel so I can actually go out and hunt. Not to mention raise a family. You get me?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I didnt take your statement as a knock to my hunting. I must have come off to strong or something. All I meant was I use three methods to watch/control my scent. Setup location, Scent control, and sometimes scent cover-up (urines, odors)


----------



## tubby (Aug 9, 2006)

I normally eat a large garlic spiced lunch just before the hunt and fire-up a big Cuban cigar while yote hunting and I still shoot them all over the place. I think the scent stuff is over-rated. Coyote around here are used to smelling people... heck, they're in our neighborhood trash cans all the time... eating our dog food, sneaking around our houses, etc.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

tubby

If you read Randy Buker's website he makes reference to your type of scent control. LOL


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

whats randy's website address..?


----------



## predator14 (Aug 18, 2006)

gess...... one lil question about scents and things go wild lol as long as you knock em down when they come in it doesn't matter what ur useing right 
:beer:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Yep Predator14, you got all those opinions. :wink: Now try to figure it all out lol. 
That's really the fun of the internet, getting everybodys opinion. Some people take it to heart and they shouldn't, people hunt different in different parts of the country. 
I believe we are all here trying to help in our own little way.......good luck :beer:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I thought I read somewhere about the cigar and fast-food cover scent and maybe that was on Randy Bukers website. Any way thats the one I use most often. I also read on the coyote gods website that coyotes smell multiple things at one time...its like...........other coyote...mouse....cow poop....human...skunk...ect...

I have up on trying to cover my scent and instead focused on not getting winded altogether. It wont work on every stand but I try to go by the understanding that is....If he can wind me...I can see and shoot him!

I will give my wind but not without the coyote showing himself so if he wants to wind me go ahead but I will shoot at him. I agree with fallguy. I would rather buy a new call or put it in the gas tank thank spend it on fox piss but to each his own.

Just my 2 pesos

Jaybic


----------



## tubby (Aug 9, 2006)

Randy Buker on scents:

COVER SCENTS:

I never use them and don't believe in them. I experimented with them a bit a few years ago and found they don't cover your scent. It's like coming into your house and having two different foods cooking at the same time. Unless one odor is very strong, you will be able to smell both dishes. A foxes nose is very skilled at picking scents from the air and I believe that even if you cover yourself in skunk scent, a fox will be able to smell a human wearing skunk scent. Do yourself a favor and forget the cover scent. But, always play the wind. The trick is to set up so you can shoot the fox before he has a chance to smell you.

http://www.beaglesunlimited.net/2000sep ... alling.htm


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Tubby, I've known Randy since day one on the internet, great guy. Randy mostly hunts red fox in Minn right? You use the word cover scent, I contend there is no such a thing in coyote hunting. Like Randy, I don't use the stuff either lol.
Cover scent was ment to be used for deer etc, not coyotes. Misting a coyote does not cover the human scent either, but it can confuse the animal enough that it may make a mistake and I use misting. 
Getting back to fox, a red or gray fox have a good nose and they use it now and then, but in no way is a foxes nose as good as the one God put on a coyote. 
I have personally taken and or or seen thousands of predators taken in my life, not one can compair to a coyote when it comes to using it's nose, eyes and ears, it is the perfect predator in my opinion. :wink:


----------



## tubby (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi DannyB... actually, that was all quoted from an article that Randy wrote. Those are not my words and I did not intend for them to appear as such. I just copied some from an article Randy wrote and posted it here (along with a link at the bottom to the full article) for those asking about Randy's website. I don't believe that is his site, but he wrote a lot of articles there.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Danny B said:


> Yep Predator14, you got all those opinions. :wink: Now try to figure it all out lol.
> That's really the fun of the internet, getting everybodys opinion. Some people take it to heart and they shouldn't, people hunt different in different parts of the country.
> I believe we are all here trying to help in our own little way.......good luck :beer:


 Well said! :sniper:


----------



## 10917 (Sep 29, 2006)

Well looks like everyone is getting along. I just want to give everyone something to think about. I took some instruction from Craig O'Gorman this past June and had just this very conversation. (If you so not know who Craig O'Gorman is you may consider reading "Hoof Beats of a Wolfer" one of the most comprehensive books on coyote behavior ever written.) Craig took instruction on voice howling from Vern Dorn in the late 70's, they became great friends and hunted together for years. Craig and Vern have a video out on working coyotes with dogs. three video set with the first one shot in the early 80's. Vern Dorn is a legend in the ADC field and had 50,000 coyotes to his name in the state of Wyoming. he called and shot 400 coyotes when he was 74 years old. Vern smoked cigerettes on almost every stand he was on. You just can not do better than paying attention to the wind and how it will effect your shooting lanes and the general approach of the coyote. You just are not going to confuse a coyotes sense of smell. Don't get me wrong I am a bowhunter and have been since I bought my first tag in 1979. I use the carbon suit, rubber boots, scent free soap, etc. and I feel you can reduce your scent cone that you produce on stand with the proper precautions but with coyote hunting you are moving from stand to stand, in and out of the vehicle. You just are not going to avoid picking up smells no matter how cautious you are. There are trappers with huge catches covering everything from there sifter to there shovel with fox urine or skunk essence to help reduce unnatural odor on a line. while others use nothing at all. that means no rubber boots and know rubber gloves. With equal results. If misting skunk essence at every set gives you confidence then you should spray it at every set. I just believe that from my experience, reading and talking with trappers and ADC denners that controling scent is a very small piece of the pie when it comes to having success calling coyotes. Picking a calling location that gives a coyote a comfortable appraoch to your location and a uncomfortable approach down wind, with a shooting partner covering the down wind side. I find that I am in the right spot more often to make a shot prior to a coyote smelling me than relying on some cover spray to compensate for a bad calling location.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

jjolson, sounds all good, but ADC people don't play the game like predator callers do. They shoot coyotes from the air, they use poision and traps......How many do they call in with a predator call? 
Don't get me wrong, I totally respect Mr. O'Gorman for what he has done, but he has a business to run and he is doing a very good job of it. He's 75? I didn't know that. 
I have a friend thats 77 and another one thats maybe 78 or 79 and they still go out predator hunting. There name is not O'Gorman but people have heard of them...Gerry Blair and Murray Burnham, they are predator hunters, not ADC people....Makes a difference....Good Hunting :beer:


----------



## 10917 (Sep 29, 2006)

Craig is 57 I believe and Vern Dorn was the guy who called and killed 400 coyotes when he was 74, smoking like my 79' ford truck the whole time. I believe the only difference between recreational calling and someone who is doing it for a living is the effiency in which they go about doing their job. A professional does not have time to do something extra (like misting pee in the air) unless is will put more fur on the stretcher. If it worked they would already be doing it. I have not met a single Predator control, ADC, Wildlife Specialist, etc. that uses a lure or cover scent on stand for calling. I am not talking about aerial gunning or poison (poison drop baits have been banned for the past 30+ years) and the trapping reference was only used as it concerns scent at locations as it relates to calling. I think to many hunters get caught up in thinking that if they use the secret sound or the newest call, camo, scents, etc. they will be really putting up the numbers. Unfortunately you just can't sell or market "location" to the Gander Mtn. customers and it does not get talked about enough. How about Bill Austin? Arguably one of the best known coyote callers of all time wore a big white cowboy hat on most every stand, with little to no camouflage. ADC or predator hunter? I do not believe he would understand the difference any more than I do. I would agree that hunting conditions in Arizona and Texas due to terrain are different than the northwestern states. I have hunted both states several times in the past couple of years and have found the sheer numbers of coyotes in the western part of Texas to be nothing short of amazing. I can see why you would drop Gerry and Murray's names but I do not understand how they come into the conversation. Do they mist urine on stand? I have read Gerry's book and I do not remember him mentioning using lures and/or cover up scent at location for calling. He may have, I just do not remember. I am just trying to point out that if I have a coyote going down wind I do not have time to start misting scent. I am to busy trying to stop the errant dog long enough for my partner, on the down wind side, who is ready to take the shot. And hopefully I have chosen my set up in a location correctly so that we have the advantage. If I thought I could mask/cover my scent or if I thought I could confuse a coyote and make him unsure of what his nose is telling him I would bath in pee at every stand. I just think as long as I am breathing, farting, sweating and climbing in and out of a truck all day, that I have no chance at beating a coyote's nose in his back yard. Just one man's opinion. Spray it if you got it, if it gives you confidence. You just will not catch me caring around the Tom Miranda indorsed scent bombs anytime in the near future.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

my reason for misting is i smoke, and i usually sweat quite a bit if it is warm, especailly in the early season when i am getting in to the larger areas. so as i am walking in i will spray the mist every few minutes. you may be right and it may make no difference... i can not prove that it does. but it has worked for me, so i will keep at it. just the fact it makes me feel more comfortable after a mile walk in and makes me think my chances may be a little better. will possibly make me stay a little longer. that is what i am looking for, the confidence that i may be harder to find or pick out.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I mentioned Gerry and Murrays names because they were also old, in there 70s and they still go hunting. I hope I can do that when I'm in my 70s, don't you? I don't know about 400 coyotes though.

I don't think I made a big deal out of misting? That can pick you up a couple more coyotes on a hunt and usually best done at night, it's no big deal. All it is, is another weapon in a predator callers bag of tricks.

Poison is still used by the ADC, cyanide to be exact. I also remember when they outlawed the other poisons used years ago, that was a good thing.

Besides Bill Austin, another hat waring cowboy named Del Western did the same. Him and his partner called in and killed 264 coyotes in 24 days of hunting and thats documented. No bad for having no camo, e-callers, scent control and all the rest of the c--p they sell people nowadays.

Bill Austin may have been one of the best coyote callers, but like you said many would agrue that, me being one of them. It's really another no big deal, everybody has there own opinions.

You mentioned professionals putting fur on the strectcher, I'm sure you're right. That does not include ADC kills, they have to let them lay.

If you think Texas has alot of coyotes and it does, you should try Mexico just south of Arizona or Baja Norta. As you know big numbers=location, always has. If you know where the animals are and you go alot, you'll get big numbers.

This is all fun to talk about, but I'm getting tired now. I don't think I'll be hunting when I'm 75 lol


----------

